# Cheap scorpion slingshot



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

I bought a cheap metal (probably a zinc alloy) scorpion shaped slingshot a while back from dealextreme.com. It's okay, but I found it's too thin and not very comfortable to hold. I decided to pimp it out, which I was very kindly allowed to do by my control systems teacher at school. Since I'm doing this at school I have access to good tools, including several scroll saws, lathes, belt sanders, and so on.
I apologise for the bad picture quality.
Anyway, this will be an ongoing thread because it's not done yet.
Here's the original:









Here's the original next to two mahogany scales I cut on the scroll saw. (Rough cut, before sanding to shape)








If you managed to make it out, yes, the holes in the mahogany are countersunk because I'm using countersunk pins.

Here are all three layers together with the pins through (not properly pinned together yet). I'm going to glue the layers together with araldite before I properly pin them together.








And from the side:









That's it so far. For the two eye holes I plan to use normal pins (not countersunk) but I want to countersink small gems (fake diamonds maybe) into the pins. The pins are copper because the school had no brass ones that were the right size. It still looks good though.
As I wrote before, I'm not finished yet so I'll update with more pictures. I will try to make sure they are better quality by using one of the school's cameras.

Thanks for reading.

PandaMan


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks like a great job so far. What a good idea! I have a couple of those cheap zinc slingshots I bought some time back ... You make me think I should get them out and consider doing something similar with them. Do keep us posted on your progress.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks Charles








I will post pictures of key stages up until it's finished.


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

You`ve got me thinking along the same lines... What if I covered each side of my cheap frame with a thin layer of Fimo clay and baked it in the oven?...Would this help to reinforce the cheap metal frame?...my next project!....Epoxy putty, or even layers of Micarta should also be good...Great idea PandaMan


----------



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

Very creative solution. Unfortunately I think I've got one of these slingshots on the way to me from BudK. A Trailblazer. I'll be following the thread to soften the blow that I'm sure will come with opening the box.


----------



## Iryman (Feb 12, 2012)

Looks very interesting....hurry up and get it finished lol, i want to see!!


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

AZ shooter said:


> Looks very interesting....hurry up and get it finished lol, i want to see!!


Well I'm only working on it during school... so monday to friday. Should be finished next week I hope.

Thanks for the comments guys


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

smart improvement on strengthening a cheap metal slingshot . you do realize you just opened up a whole new market of custom laminates . all you got to do is make the two pieces, package it with pins and sell them to people who want to laminate thiers . i can see the whole market now, wood, plastic, metal laminates to pimp out your own scorpion . sort of like the cell phone covers market .


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Imperial said:


> smart improvement on strengthening a cheap metal slingshot . you do realize you just opened up a whole new market of custom laminates . all you got to do is make the two pieces, package it with pins and sell them to people who want to laminate thiers . i can see the whole market now, wood, plastic, metal laminates to pimp out your own scorpion . sort of like the cell phone covers market .


That is quite a good idea... lol Pimp my scorpion.


----------



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

Got my Trailblazer today. The frame wasn't bad for the price but the tubes were absolute crap. I tied a spare tube set on and it's not really that bad. I didn't expect a DanKung. I don't know, I'll have some fun with it and see what happens.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

****!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

That is a excellent job mate!


----------

